# Brazilians Killed



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Donald Rumsfeld briefed the President this morning. He told Bush that 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed in Iraq. 

To everyone's amazement, all of the color ran from Bush's face, then he collapsed onto his desk, head in hands, visibly shaken, almost whimpering

Finally, he composed himself and asked Rumsfeld, "Just exactly how many is a brazillion?"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

!rolling


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Funny! :lol:

...or, as Carl might have said it..._Brazilians and Brazilians!_


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

